# Postal rate increase



## wolftat (Apr 19, 2011)

Just so everyone is aware, there was another postal rate increase as of 4/17/11. Was sort of suprised when I tried shipping something and the rate was different.


----------



## Geppetto (Apr 19, 2011)

I just checked the prices on usps.gov. A small flat rate envelope is $4.95 and a small flat rate box is $5.20


----------



## nativewooder (Apr 19, 2011)

If you made as much per hour in pay and benefits as the various union workers at the USPS make, you would understand the rapid rate increases.  The Postal Board of Idiots are very capable of throwing away billions of dollars, and satisfying the demands of the unions is something that doesn't concern them even a little.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 19, 2011)

Actually, it does not look like the price increased on Priority Mail Flat Rate, at least as far as online prices are concerned.  Here is the price sheet from USPS.  I picked a random zip code in California and used 5# as the weight.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Changes affect*

Prices will change for the following mail classes: 

First-Class Mail® letters greater than 1 oz. The price of a 1oz. First-Class Mail letter will remain unchanged at 44 cents
First-Class Mail postcards
First-Class Mail Large Envelopes/Flats
First-Class Mail Parcels
First-Class Mail International
Standard Mail®
Library Mail
Media Mail®
Extra Services
Most of the changes are to 1st class mail. Priority rates changed a little awhile back and are untouched this time around.They said 1st class mail packages changed but looking at my software they seem to be the same so I don't know what changed.  1st class letters up to one ounce didn't change either still $.44


----------



## wolftat (Apr 19, 2011)

Priority flatrate went up $.25 for a small box. The small flatrate envelope is a different size then the flatrate envelope we have been using.

Curtis, a flatrate box will cost the same no matter where you ship it to(in the US), thats what flatrate means.:wink:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 19, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Priority flatrate went up $.25 for a small box. The small flatrate envelope is a different size then the flatrate envelope we have been using.
> 
> Curtis, a flatrate box will cost the same no matter where you ship it to(in the US), thats what flatrate means.:wink:



Yes, I know, but you have to put a zip code in to get the kind of shipping quote that I posted!

Also, the small flat rate box has been $5 since January and is still $5 so I am not seeing the $.25 increase you are saying.  I ship a lot of small flat rate boxes and paid $5 last week and it is still $5 today so no increase.  The medium and large are also the same as before.  This is all based on online postage which is the only way I ship.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 19, 2011)

Neil,

You may be thinking of the rate increase in Priority Mail from January.  It did indeed go up then.  Here is an excerpt from a page on Stamps.com explaining the new rates:

*Here is a summary of the April 2011 USPS postage rate increase:*



The USPS will not change rates for Priority and Express in April  2011 (these rates were changed in the January 2011 rate change).  http://www.stamps.com/usps/postage-rate-increase/


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Nope*



wolftat said:


> Priority flatrate went up $.25 for a small box. The small flatrate envelope is a different size then the flatrate envelope we have been using.
> 
> Curtis, a flatrate box will cost the same no matter where you ship it to(in the US), thats what flatrate means.:wink:


 
Priority mail small flat rate box cost me the same this morning as it did a week ago....$5.00.   Trust me on that I mailed out a whole mess of them about a week ago and one this morning. 

A new rate was added to priority mail recently - Regional Rate Boxes A and B.  The postage will vary depending on the zone you are shipping to.  The cost for Box A seems to run from about the same as a small flat rate box to a medium flat rate box.  I have not used box B yet but it is more than Box A.  They have a different weight limit than the usual 70 pounds for priority mail.

The have also introduced a Priority Mail Padded Flat Rate Envelope that is a couple of cents cheaper than SFRB.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*On Line*



MesquiteMan said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > Priority flatrate went up $.25 for a small box. The small flatrate envelope is a different size then the flatrate envelope we have been using.
> ...


 
Right, you need to buy on line *and* use confirmed delivery to pay $5.00. At the post office it is $5.20 and without confirmed delivery it is also $5.20.  The padded flat rate envelope is smaller but the regular one is still in use but the post office wants them to be used mostly for documents.  Some guys have had shipments that took the old envelopes out of being flat rejected -- I'm not sure all of  the post offices around the country are handling them the same way.

My biggest beef with the new envelope is that it tears very easily - they could have used tougher paper.


----------



## lorbay (Apr 20, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > wolftat said:
> ...


 
I have said it before and I will say it again, you guy's have nothing to complain about when it comes to shipping.
1) you have flat rate shipping and 
2) your rates are half the price to ours.
And then there's the thing with your gas, it's at least a $1 gallon cheaper than ours. 

Lin.


----------



## philb (Apr 20, 2011)

Wish the UK had flat rate shipping and the shipping boxes, would make it so much easier! You just know whatever you send is going to cost a set amount! Also you flat rats boxes apply for international, even easier! 

Everything in the UK goes on weight! Makes it a nightmare to send anything and know the postage! Also internationals are a fortune, probably twice the equivalent price! Also have ti supply your own box, and they won't pickup from your address, has to be drop at the post office!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Gas Tax*



lorbay said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > MesquiteMan said:
> ...


 But your gas price is All tax, you don't need to import any oil. Do you still use the Imperial gallon? I have not bought gas in Canada in years and years.  If you do it is 25% bigger than a US Gallon.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 20, 2011)

I dunno , I can't see the problem or reason to complain about postal costs......

We can now send stuff across town, across country and even across the planet without even leaving our comfy chairs for less than the cost of a greasy burger:biggrin:  And we can usually have it within days!! There are many options available too, from full insurance to continuous point to point tracking. That kind of global infrastructure costs big bucks. :wink:

I reckon we probably spend more on workshop consumables on each pen than we do on postage. I'm one of those people that most often like to see and touch stuff before I buy, but I could never justify or afford this hobby if I had to drive everywhere just to buy a kit or two. :tongue:


----------



## lorbay (Apr 20, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


 
Yes it is bigger than your gallon, but we work in Lts.DAMW and in Vancouver it is a $1.39 per lt. So that times 4 for your gallon. Can you say WOW.

Lin.


----------



## lorbay (Apr 20, 2011)

skiprat said:


> I dunno , I can't see the problem or reason to complain about postal costs......
> 
> We can now send stuff across town, across country and even across the planet without even leaving our comfy chairs for less than the cost of a greasy burger:biggrin: And we can usually have it within days!! There are many options available too, from full insurance to continuous point to point tracking. That kind of global infrastructure costs big bucks. :wink:
> 
> I reckon we probably spend more on workshop consumables on each pen than we do on postage. I'm one of those people that most often like to see and touch stuff before I buy, but I could never justify or afford this hobby if I had to drive everywhere just to buy a kit or two. :tongue:


 
Well maybe you can do this in Cardiff skippy but not here in BC, most rural areas don't get mail delivered to the door, and never will the way cut backs are going.

Lin.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 20, 2011)

lorbay said:


> ...here in BC, most rural areas don't get mail delivered to the door...


Nor in the USA.  It's about a 1.5 mile (round trip) walk from my house to my mailbox.  Fortunately for my customers, I don't include that time in my shipping fees - I just chalk it up to exercise.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## wolftat (Apr 20, 2011)

Folks, just to be clear, I'm not complaining about the rise in postal rates, I posted this just as information. I went back through my shipping records and was paying $4.95 for a small flatrate box as of 4/14/11 and now the same flatrate box cost me $5.20 to ship today, simply an observation. The way we ship also has something to do with pricing as well, some sites do offer a discount in shipping.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Nope*

Unless you have a private post office somewhere or an online seller who's selling to you for less than the post office is selling it to them for, you could not have paid $4.95 on 4/14/2011 for small flat rate box. If you really did, please tell me where you bought the postage, I might change my provider. 

Flat Rate Padded envelope is $4.95 as is legal flat rate envelope but not small flat rate box. Standard Flat rate envelope actually went down in January - it is $4.75.

Just as a note - if you put the wrong postage on a package where you print your own label, there is very little likelihood that the post office will catch it. I sent a whole bunch of small flat rate boxes once with flat rate envelope postage - at that time it was only a nickel less.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Apr 20, 2011)

Sylvanite said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > ...here in BC, most rural areas don't get mail delivered to the door...
> ...




I'd move closer to the mailbox


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Hmmm*



Gin N' Tonic said:


> Sylvanite said:
> 
> 
> > lorbay said:
> ...


 
You might get free pickup if there is a standard home mail box getting deliveries within a half mile because of handicap or something.  I have one next door and they will pick up at my house because they are there anyway to make deliveries.


----------

